# At The Donatello in San Francisco right now



## CatLovers (Aug 24, 2007)

Arrived earlier this evening at The Donatello in SF for an extended weekend to celebrate my hubby's birthday.  So far we're very impressed.  Great location in the heart of downtown - one block away the city is buzzing and alive, yet on our street it's an oasis in the heart of chaos.  Our suite is on the 5th floor and has its own private patio (yes, I said patio, not balcony) and is amazingly private!

Will post a full review when we get back, but if anyone has any specific questions, I can try to find out.  The resort is not in active sales, so I don't know if we'll get the sales/timeshare presentation call, but we'll wait to see.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 24, 2007)

When we stay at the Donatello we often have breakfast at Lori's or Cafe' Mason.  Both are across the street on Mason, just on the other side of Geary.  Follow this link for discount coupons for both.

The best breakfast in the area is at Dottie's True Blue Cafe on Jones below Geary.  Get there early as it's a small place that draws a big crowd every day they're open.  The lunch time line has always been too long for us, so we haven't had lunch there yet.  One day...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 25, 2007)

I love Cafe Mason, because I like their blintzes!
Liz


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Catlovers...*

Any kitchen facilities at The Donatello? I have an ongoing search on now for SF. Do all of the rooms have a patio, or did you luck out? Thanks for any info and enjoy your time.


----------



## CatLovers (Aug 29, 2007)

scitchr said:


> Any kitchen facilities at The Donatello? I have an ongoing search on now for SF. Do all of the rooms have a patio, or did you luck out? Thanks for any info and enjoy your time.



No kitchen facilities to speak of - microwave, sink, small refrigerator, and plates and cutlery for four.  The Donatello is in the heart of central SF, so loads and loads of eating options around from casual to fancy in all price ranges.  We used the microwave to pop corn one evening, but that was it.

Seems that only rooms on the 5th floor have patios - I met another owner in the lobby, and he was raving about his room on a higher floor, so clearly the view (or something else) must make up for the lack of patios on the higher floors.  He implied that because he was an owner he was given the prime real estate (I didn't mention that I was an owner too).  

One last thing, keep in mind that the rooms are best for a couple, or perhaps even 2 adults with kids.  But definitely not for 4 adults.


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Catlovers...*

Thanks for the speedy response. The kitchen facilities you describe would be just fine for us. In the RCI descriptions they say NO kitchen. Could there be different types of exchanges? The location sounds perfect. It will be just the 2 of us. How about WiFi?


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Catlovers...*

I am reading my RCI book now. It says that SVC Club at the Donatello #5850 has a partial kitchen/microwave. Club Donatello #1755 has no mention of kitchen facilities. Do you own at the SVC #5850?


----------



## CatLovers (Aug 30, 2007)

scitchr said:


> I am reading my RCI book now. It says that SVC Club at the Donatello #5850 has a partial kitchen/microwave. Club Donatello #1755 has no mention of kitchen facilities. Do you own at the SVC #5850?



We own SVC (Shell Vacation Club) points so I am pretty sure that must be #5850 in RCI.   As to WiFi - oh great joy - wireless and FREE!  You have to ask them for the username and password at the front desk.  I just love places that give you free Internet!


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 30, 2007)

*Catlovers...*

Hey, thanks again. I will add the SVC to my search. Love the Wifi!! Have a great time. We head to Aspen, CO Sunday, so we are busy packing. Can't wait.


----------



## CatLovers (Aug 30, 2007)

scitchr said:


> Hey, thanks again. I will add the SVC to my search. Love the Wifi!! Have a great time. We head to Aspen, CO Sunday, so we are busy packing. Can't wait.



No problem!  Have a fabulous time in Aspen.


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 8, 2007)

For those interested, we just posted a fairly lengthy review in the TUG Review section.  
http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=F2BCD7D2-D84C-4D9A-91C8-43664BCD565E


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 8, 2007)

*Thanks, Catlover*

Great review. I hope we can go there sometime!


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 10, 2007)

How about the transportation from the airport?  I am going there soon.  How is the spa on the top floor?  Bus pass for the week?  Where to get it and how much?

Sorry, I was in SFO last time in 1986.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 11, 2007)

Bart now runs from the SF Airport, I think it is out of the International Terminal. Take it to Powell Street and take a cab or walk from there. You can get a weekly bus pass and the Powell Street visitor's station, upstairs from where you come in, good for muni and Cable Cars, too.
If you fly into Oakland, you can also take Bart, but first have to take Air Bart, a bus to the Bart station at the Coliseum.
It's not hard to do and Bart has room for suitcases, but you have to be able to get on and off and move through the terminal with what you have.
Liz


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bart is the Best*

I for one think Bart is the best.
Bart


----------



## bigrick (Sep 12, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Bus pass for the week?  Where to get it and how much?



I think the best place to get the $24 7-day bus and cable car pass is beneath the street in the SF Visitors Info structure.  Inside here there is usually a much shorter, much faster, and more secure area to pay for your passes.  And they take *credit cards* which leaves more cash for everything else in the City.

The SF Visitors Info structure is to the left as you exit the BART/Muni Powell Street Station (at least when you exit on the north side of the station).  Or go to the Powell Street cable car turnaround, then descend as if you were going into the BART/Muni station, but cross the red brick plaza to the far side where the SF Visitors Info structure is.



PeelBoy said:


> Sorry, I was in SFO last time in 1986.



Have a great time in the City!  We were just there last week and had a ball.  (We exchange there once or twice a year 'cause we can and we like being there!)  A lot has changed since 1986.  It'll be familiar and brand new at the same time!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Donatello - Very Friendly*

We stayed at the Donatello two years ago and had a great time.  There was an italian restaurant in the hotel.  The food was great and they went out of the way to accomodate us.  We had a crew of 8 neices and nephew visit us and they took us last minute and put us in a private room.

There is a lounge on the top floor that is great for sitting and talking with friends and relatives so you don't have to worry about the size of your accomodations.

Check out the theater.  I think it is only one block away. We saw a terrific show with "lilleth" from Frazier as the star.  Price was reasonable.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 20, 2007)

*BTW*

I forgot to mention that we took a cab from the airport.  It was not very expensive.  We didn't have to drag our luggage around and the ride was quick and to the door. We took a shuttle back to the airport and found it to be a pretty horrible experience.  It seemed like we went all over the city picking up passengers.  Not worth the few bucks we saved.


----------

